# Autosmart Tardis



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

does this stuff work?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...utosmart-tardis-cat6.html#aASTA5000#aASTA5000

will be using Xron-X and clay to clean the car ...is the tardis needed?

Thanks


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

A must have in my opinion! It'll get rid of tar spots before u go over your paint with your clay.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks, does the tardis get sprayed on and hosed off..? or does it get rubbed down with a microfibre? 



and what does ironx remove?


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes it works. Get yourself a spray bottle with a chemical resistant head too.
To use, spray onto areas covered in tar, wait about 1 minute then wipe off :thumb:


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks - ordered from Polished Bliss..


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Spray on and allow to dwell, but don't allow it to dry. Can be agitated with a brush, or wiped with a cloth or sponge. You'll see the tar spots dissolving. Doesn't get diluted, use it neat. It's one of those "must use" products.

Not the same as IronX/fallout remover/decon. They allegedly help remove metal particles which have become embedded in painted surfaces, but I'm not convinced that it's cost effective if you're going to be claying anyway.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tardis is a must have product in your detailing arsenal.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Tardis is a must have product in your detailing arsenal.


defo:thumb:


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was really surprised how good this stuff is. cant recommend it enough


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Er you might wanna think about rewashing the car BEFORE you clay it....
Tardis has a tendancy to mash clay cloths up and smear it into the paint.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Er you might wanna think about rewashing the car BEFORE you clay it....
> Tardis has a tendancy to mash clay cloths up and smear it into the paint.


Glad you mentioned that..

So

Wash & Dry
IronX, leave for few mins and wash off
Tardis panel at a time and rub clean with a cloth
Wash
Clay
Polish


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah near enough
Add wax at the end and you sorted mate.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

If your new and going to be using these products. I would suggest chemical resistant gloves also. As prolonged use of these kind of products will play havoc with your hands.


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

I used this for the first time on Sunday and i was really impressed with it.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I believe you should use Tardis tar remover before the Iron out, as tar can sit on iron fallout but iron fallout can't sit on tar. Doing it this way means you get to the iron fallout that's under the tar.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SamUK said:


> Glad you mentioned that..
> 
> So
> 
> ...


I would use Tardis first before you Iron X it and gently wipe away instead of rub clean &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

Does tardis remove any protection you have applied previously?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup....


----------



## roscodan (Dec 23, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I would use Tardis first before you Iron X it and gently wipe away instead of rub clean ��


what is this iron x stuff? what does it do that tardis does not do? I have bought some tardis, should be here any day now. 
I would jet wash the car 1st, remove as much crap off, then tardis or treat the contaminants, then snow foam, rinse off. if all good dry with towel, if not, use 2bucket method


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ironx removes any particulate fallout namely iron ( ferrous ) particles that have embedded in the paint .
Tardis is a mix of white spirit and thinners to remove glue and tar deposits.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

roscodan said:


> what is this iron x stuff? what does it do that tardis does not do? I have bought some tardis, should be here any day now.
> I would jet wash the car 1st, remove as much crap off, then tardis or treat the contaminants, then snow foam, rinse off. if all good dry with towel, if not, use 2bucket method


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=iron+x


----------



## roscodan (Dec 23, 2014)

yes i googled it, answer was easier to find, rather than lots of different opinions lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan F got there before me and that's pretty much what I would have said👍


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

well, was hoping the tardis would have been here Friday - but delivery been delayed..

was looking forward to detailing this weekend :-(


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SamUK said:


> well, was hoping the tardis would have been here Friday - but delivery been delayed..
> 
> was looking forward to detailing this weekend :-(


Just as well your delivery has been delayed as the weather is pants at the moment.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

well cancelled the order - as it had not been shipped yet.

is there anywhere else i can get the tardis for tomorrow?


----------



## roscodan (Dec 23, 2014)

SamUK said:


> well cancelled the order - as it had not been shipped yet.
> 
> is there anywhere else i can get the tardis for tomorrow?


i bought mine from ebay, cost me just under 6pounds. arrived 3 days later. new, unused. smells like nail varnish remover & white spirit lol.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

all the ebay ones are 3+ days for delivery..

only other place i found is elite car care - with £6 for next day delivery... £27 inc delivery


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep it works perfect! I try to just to spray it on, leave it and pressure wash and 9/10 all is gone and anything left behind just a little brush and done!

If you want to debadge cars it is amazing! Spray over badges and leave then pick the badge up just comes straight off no effort!
5L for £10 from the truck if I remember correctly?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

wd40 removes tar


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So does white spirit and xylene ( thinners ) mixed
So does petrol/ lighter fluid.
So does a magic sponge ( but not recomended unless you want a matt finish )


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> So does white spirit and xylene ( thinners ) mixed
> So does petrol/ lighter fluid.
> So does a magic sponge ( but not recomended unless you want a matt finish )


You forgot 80 grade Alu Oxide paper, great at removing tar and also any other fallout too


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Even better on a 3200rpm rotary thats well quick


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Even better on a 3200rpm rotary thats well quick


lol :thumb:


----------



## Paul S (Jan 27, 2015)

How does this stuff differ to panel wipe?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Paul S said:


> How does this stuff differ to panel wipe?


The solvents in tardis are better at dissolving tar and it has emulsifiers to assist in rinsing


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

How does Tardis compare to other tar removers such as Autoglym tar remover (which I already have and like)? Are there differences or is it much of a muchness for these type of products?


----------



## Paul S (Jan 27, 2015)

Great, thanks.. :thumb:

Is it also quicker/more effective than AG Intensive Tar Remover?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Great, thanks.. :thumb:
> 
> Is it also quicker/more effective than AG Intensive Tar Remover?


Yes :thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Captain Duff said:


> How does Tardis compare to other tar removers such as Autoglym tar remover (which I already have and like)? Are there differences or is it much of a muchness for these type of products?


Some products work faster, others slower. The faster the product works, the more aggressive it is. This cannot be under emphasised on a detailing forum where many seem to think that fastest is best (you'd think people were running a street corner car wash at times).

AG isn't as aggressive so works more slowly. Takes a bit longer but less likely to do damage is used incorrectly. So it has a place.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Well finally got around to it today..glad it was the z4..and not the big 5 series...lol...

Just reading this again...is washing the car required after putting tardis on (shampoo wash)? I have already done the tardis and wipe off with a micros fibre..

But thinking I'll give it one over again - spray on, leave and jetwash off.

Polish is the next step


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a rinse after tardis is fine but very necessary. Don't leave tardis to dry.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

what I mean is..should I wash the car with shampoo after I have been over it with Tardis & washed off with jet wash? 

As the next step is polish


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

SamUK said:


> what I mean is..should I wash the car with shampoo after I have been over it with Tardis & washed off with jet wash?
> 
> As the next step is polish


If you've rinsed well then possibly not necessary, though I now do a quick shampoo or APC mix to just deal with any lingering traces of TARDIS. The theory is that it breaks down and neutralises any solvents still present (though my chemistry knowledge isn't what it used to be!)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

no need to wash just rinse.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a rinse after tardis is fine


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

If using this on general washes to remove tar do you need to re wax the area afterwards?

James


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

James2614 said:


> If using this on general washes to remove tar do you need to re wax the area afterwards?
> 
> James


Yes. Any tar remover will remove wax. You can't dissolve tar but not affect wax. Impossible.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

If you're going to use any form of clay afterwards then I would definitely do a quick wash and rinse after using tardis. 
Clay does not like tardis at all!


----------



## Paul-S (Aug 19, 2014)

Tried it for the first time today, great stuff, I bought 5 litres its going to last me forever.

Cheers
Paul-S


----------

